# Blueberries?



## wmahunter (Jul 16, 2010)

Have these growing in a large area of mature longleaf pines that were last burnt 2 years ago.  Clearly 2 different plants but they are all growing mixed together. The powdery ones are slightly taller than the smooth ones but none are taller than 2 feet of so.  The smooth ones are a little larger and there are more of them on each bush.

They taste nearly the same but the powdery ones seem to have a little bit more flavor. Only have tasted a few but will pick gallons tomorrow if these are what I think they are.

Blueberries? Huckleberries?


----------



## gtparts (Jul 16, 2010)

Looks like two varieties of rabbit-eye blue berries to me. The cross-pollination is important to production, so multiple varieties are desirable for quantity and extending the length of time for harvest. The GA Extension Service can cover you up with information on the subject.

Happy berry picking!


----------



## Swamprat (Jul 16, 2010)

Both are blueberries, one variety is what we call a high bush around here.


----------



## Resica (Jul 16, 2010)

I've heard it's difficult to tell the difference between low bush blueberries and huckleberries as well as high bush of the same. Any truth to that?


----------



## Swamprat (Jul 16, 2010)

I could be wrong cause to me a blueberry is a blueberry but the darker ones we called high bush since they were higher off the ground. The ones that have the whitish tinge we called rabbit eyes or low bush.

Like I said, don't matter to me, all are good and make great pies and jams.


----------



## Resica (Jul 16, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Huckleberry

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blueberry


----------



## wmahunter (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks, I'm gonna pick em today!


----------



## gtparts (Jul 17, 2010)

The USDA Natural Resources Conservation Service shows no huckleberries occurring naturally in FL and only the black huckleberry in just 3 or 4 counties in extreme N. GA.


 Blueberries are far more common to the east coast and with distribution through nurseries and home/garden stores, it is very difficult to identify all the possibilities for state or regional plants.


Highbush blueberries (as follows):

http://plants.usda.gov/java/profile?symbol=VAPA

Blue Ridge Blueberry:

http://plants.usda.gov/java/county?state_name=Georgia&statefips=13&symbol=VAPA4

They (USDA) actually list 43 species within the genus Vaccinium, some naturally occurring in GA. but not all mapped, at least that I could find. There are perhaps hundreds of varieties within the various species, carrying varietal names from the producers/growers.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jul 17, 2010)

gtparts said:


> The USDA Natural Resources Conservation Service shows no huckleberries occurring naturally in FL and only the black huckleberry in just 3 or 4 counties in extreme N. GA.



Seems to be some disagreement about that.



> *[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Some confusion surrounds the identity  of the North American native species. [/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Germplasm Resources Information  Network[/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif] (GRIN)  recognizes only seven native species, while eight are listed on the [/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]USDA Plants Database[/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]. One listed on the GRIN  site is native to South America (Gaylussacia buxifolia). Gaylussacia  tomentosa is listed by USDA, but not by GRIN. Also, USDA  recognizes G. nana (Confederate huckleberry), while GRIN lists  it as a variety of G.  frondosa.
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]
> [/FONT]*
> ...


----------



## gtparts (Jul 17, 2010)

In the larger sense, you are correct. 

Huckleberry is a common name that has been applied to members of the genus Gaylussacia. Florida does indeed have four native species: dumosa, mosieri, nana, and tomentosa. Dumosa is the dwarf huckleberry, mosieri is wooly huckleberry, the nana is the Confederate, and tomentosa is the hairytwig huckleberry, as you said. They are also native to GA.

And, if one is looking only at those plants classified as Vaccinium (wherein one finds true blueberries), I might also be considered correct.

Huckleberry is a common name that has been applied to 4 members of the genus Vaccinium. Florida has no native "huckleberries" of that genus. Nor does GA, that far south. The thinleaf, velvetleaf, California, and red  huckleberries are respectively  Vaccinium  membranaceum, Vaccinium  myrtilloides,  Vaccinium  ovatum, and Vaccinium  parvifolium.

So, "huckleberry" is a somewhat generic term. 

The obvious conflict between the USDA and GRIN may never be resolved..... just like the identification of wmahunter's berries. 

Thanks for reaching deep on the Gaylussacia info. Never hurts to learn.


----------



## rholton (Jul 30, 2010)

The rabbiteye blueberry is native to GA. The "high bush" berries are a cross between The Northen Highbush and the rabbiteye...they are not native. They were developed for southern berry farmers to have a product they bring to market early to compete withimports and with other states.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Aug 7, 2010)

I don't know the scientific names, but the dark one is what we call huckleberries. They still grow about 150 yards from my house and are much sweeter than the blueberries that grow right beside them. It is a lower area that stays wetter than the surrounding area. We picked them as kids and Mom made huckleberry muffins!

Jimmy K


----------

